# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Интересно знать >  Ученые выяснили, что, знакомясь в интернете, чаще врут мужчины, чем женщины

## Irina

*Новое исследование американских психологов, посвященное особенностям межполовой коммуникации на сайтах знакомств, показало, что мужчины гораздо чаще, чем женщины, врут о себе в интернете.*

Представители же прекрасной половины всего-навсего скрывают правду о своем весе, в то время как "сильный пол" гораздо чаще способен прихвастнуть по поводу материальных возможностей, уверить собеседницу в серьезности своих намерений, на самом деле замышляя лишь легкий флирт, умолчать о количестве романов в прошлом или же прибавить или убавить себе несколько лет. Об этом сообщает Руформатор со ссылкой на издание The Register.

Объектами изучения стали послужили более 5 тыс. участников сайта знакомств, название которого не разглашается.

Психологи отмечают, что люди подсознательно идут на ложь, когда чувствуют, что их собеседник имеет иной склад характера. В качестве примера руководитель исследования профессор Джеффри Холл приводит взаимодействие экстраверта и интроверта. Если они обсуждают прошлое друг друга, то экстраверт, скорее всего умолчит о своих победах на личном фронте, потому что почувствует, что такая откровенность придется не по душе собеседнику.

Тем не менее, исследователи признали, что люди, использующие сайты знакомств, редко предаются лжи напропалую. Обычно за интернет-знакомством следует встреча в "оффлайне", на которой будет сложно объяснить, почему ты на несколько килограммов тяжелее или на десяток лет старше, чем твой виртуальный образ, считают они.

----------


## Кузя

Я не верю в такие исследования. Они некорректны, как правило.
А ложь - это защитная реакция. Правда, не все ее используют.

----------


## ПаранойА

Почему-то меня эта статья не удивила.
Ясно что дела так складываются.

----------


## Irina

> Представители же прекрасной половины всего-навсего скрывают правду о своем весе, в то время как "сильный пол" гораздо чаще способен прихвастнуть по поводу материальных возможностей, уверить собеседницу в серьезности своих намерений, на самом деле замышляя лишь легкий флирт, умолчать о количестве романов в прошлом или же прибавить или убавить себе несколько лет.


Вот что касается возраста, то это чистая правда. Никак не пойму почему мужчины скрывают свой настоящий возраст. Глупо это как-то.

----------

